# Orange or neon orange snowboarding pants?



## Guest

Hey im looking for some orange or neon orange pants and i cant find any. anyone know of some pairs? im not lookin for anything specific but DC's are cool


----------



## Minger

GearTrade - alycium - Paramount Vent Cargo Pant - Insulated - Men's Flar

cheap...not dc, but good enough


----------



## Guest

Thanks. those look pretty sweet but i was lookin for something XL.


----------



## CoffeeNhugz

AHH neon orange...thats one painful color to stare at for too long. Doesn't burton sell orange pants?


----------



## Grimdog

I have an Alycium soft shell jacket and I'm not impressed with the quality. I've only worn it a handful of time and the stitching is coming out in a couple of spots.


----------



## Guest

When is this whole gaper fad gonna leave snowboarding.


----------



## Guest

As I write that I'm wearing neon board shorts. I'm an ass!


----------



## Guest

its not realy a fad its a joke. come on who doesnt love a pair of 4 dollar purple pants from the goodwill store?


----------



## Guest

volcom make a pair of neon orange ones.


----------



## Guest

I'll try to help by saying look 

Burton.com


----------



## Guest

what about those neon highlighter yellow or bring ass neon green? do you know where to get those?


----------



## boardaddicktd

just picked these up for myself. i love these pants the back pockets are fukkin sikk!


----------



## Flick Montana

Orange is my favorite color, but I like more of a burnt orange than a neon. These pants look pretty good.










686 Men's Smarty Original Cargo Pant - FREE SHIPPING at Altrec.com

Only L left, but I'm sure you can find them somewhere else as well.


----------



## Mutter

AK 2L CYCLIC PANT TRUANT ORANGE


----------



## burritosandsnow

airblaster makes a painfully bright orange jacket and probably have the same color in a pant .. but of course thats alot to drop for a joke haha AIRBLASTER


----------



## Guest

that's what you need


----------



## boardaddicktd

yea that would look sikk but i dont want to look like a hunter lol. i got black gloves.


----------



## WolfSnow

Bonfire all the way. For bright stuff. Especially there pants.


----------



## Click Here

I think FourSquare has some.


----------

